# Info On Wirehaired Pointing Griffons



## akmountainman (May 11, 2005)

Im wondering if anyone out there has any experience with any reputable breeders of WPG. I'm a previous owner of Brittany Spaniels and am looking for a change. I love the looks of WPG's and am set on getting one. Im just looking for some current breeder info for these dogs and any other info that could be provided in obtaining one of these pups.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome to the club. I'll do some checking for you. But I think all of the spring litters I know of are all ready spoken for. Give Phil a call at North Star Kennels 269-345-8342.

Griff


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

You may want to look at wirehairs and Drahthaar's more breeders not better just more to give you options
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

saw this on another board: http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard312a/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=20;t=70195

I don't know the dogs but have been reading this guys posts for years and he seems like a good guy. I would not be afraid of dealing with him if I liked what I saw in the dogs.


----------



## Barb Schettek (May 19, 2010)

Hi,
Akmountainman I will be having a litter in spring with a northstar/rawleypoint breeding,been in the breed for 12yrs and also own one of those Hi-Five pointers please pm for more info.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

I would also recommend North Star kennel. My male is from Phil and he has been pretty good so far. Great with kids and other dogs. Heck he makes it seem like I know what I am doing sometimes :lol:. 

Where ever you go make sure they have health checks on their dogs. And "K" locus report.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I think "Chewy" may be looking at having a litter of GWP's in spring. He might chime in. I obtained one, there is a thread up and running. For a big guy he has a good deal of smoothness in the woods.


----------



## akmountainman (May 11, 2005)

Just wanted to update my thread. I have placed a down payment with Phil Wolthuis for a puppy this sping. I cant wait to start a new gun dog! It been awhile since Ive had to train a puppy.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

akmountainman said:


> Just wanted to update my thread. I have placed a down payment with Phil Wolthuis for a puppy this sping. I cant wait to start a new gun dog! It been awhile since Ive had to train a puppy.


Just remember they all end up with this smug look on there mug.:lol:

Griff


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

My buddy had a litter with one of Phil's dogs. You won't be sorry. The only problem is 4 out of the 7 guys at our bird camp now have one. That's a whole portal ugly rolling through the woods : )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

akmountainman said:


> Just wanted to update my thread. I have placed a down payment with Phil Wolthuis for a puppy this sping. I cant wait to start a new gun dog! It been awhile since Ive had to train a puppy.












Max is from one pf Phils breedings last spring. I have been very happy with Max and Phil.

Jim

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

akmountainman said:


> Im wondering if anyone out there has any experience with any reputable breeders of WPG. I'm a previous owner of Brittany Spaniels and am looking for a change. I love the looks of WPG's and am set on getting one. Im just looking for some current breeder info for these dogs and any other info that could be provided in obtaining one of these pups.


 
You bet all the Wolthuis guys are good guys. Phil has been doing a fine job with his GWP's over the last few years. If i was in the market I'd pick a pup blind out the box and I would feel comfortable I had a good propect to train..


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

gundogguy said:


> You bet all the Wolthuis guys are good guys. Phil has been doing a fine job with his GWP's over the last few years. If i was in the market I'd pick a pup blind out the box and I would feel comfortable I had a good propect to train..


I would have to agree with this. Have a male out of his B litter. Been a great grouse and woodcock partner.


----------



## Barb Schettek (May 19, 2010)

My foundation bitch is from Phils breeding, I will agree great dogs!!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Barb Schettek said:


> My foundation bitch is from Phils breeding, I will agree great dogs!!


 Barb just checked out your web page. Do you have any Navhda of VHDF Scores for your dogs? Have they been tested for the Tan Point Gene ?

Griff


----------



## Barb Schettek (May 19, 2010)

Hi Griff I would be happy to discuss my dogs with you please give me a call look forward to talking with you! 231-275-5209 Thanks Barb


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

unno about smug look but this guy either looks like a clown who thinks he is 6lb and leaps and jumps around.........or on contrast has intensity that looks like he could burn a hole in you with his eyes. Chewy lives in a well...."ghetto". To say the least his looks have gained the respect of the local ghetto goers. They tend to stop dead in their tracks.ahahhahahahaha I love it!


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Chewy is a sharp looking dog!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Freestone said:


> Chewy is a sharp looking dog!


He just needs more beard. Not enough drip after the water bowl.

Griff


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

akmountainman said:


> Just wanted to update my thread. I have placed a down payment with Phil Wolthuis for a puppy this sping. I cant wait to start a new gun dog! It been awhile since Ive had to train a puppy.


 Do you know which bitch your pup will be from?


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Oh he has the water bowl dripper. Can be seen better here with his new Jr. handler.











Surely not scared of cold water, and has a true desire to catch muskrat!


----------

